# helmet audio suggestions?



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's what I did, haven't tried it on the mountain yet

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/144073-easy-bluetooth-helmet.html


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> I have a Red Mutiny helmet that i would like to put some headphones in. It seems like they don't make the "red phones" anymore or maybe the name changed. I can't seem to find them. Anyone know of some good ones that i could retrofit into the liner on my helmet? I have a panasonic shock box bluetooth speaker that i strap to my pack but it would be nice to have tunes when i don't bring the pack.


Bern Chips... Try to find a deal
I was able to find a deal last year on them by buying them in an upgrade liner that went on clearance on evo for $40
havent seen anything close to it since,


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Bern Chips... Try to find a deal
> I was able to find a deal last year on them by buying them in an upgrade liner that went on clearance on evo for $40
> havent seen anything close to it since,


I second this, although I thought they were Outdoor Tech brand?
A bit pricey for sure, but convenience and audio quality is top notch. No more fumbling around with your iPod in the cold to switch songs, pause, adjust volume etc.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Koss KSC75. Found out about them on here.


----------



## KEL52 (Nov 7, 2014)

spam removed by moderator


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> I second this, although I thought they were Outdoor Tech brand?
> A bit pricey for sure, but convenience and audio quality is top notch. No more fumbling around with your iPod in the cold to switch songs, pause, adjust volume etc.


3RD!

I had these in my bern Carbon watts last year. They fit in my new Anon Blitz for this year PERFECT. 

Love them. sound quality is decent. But there's nothing like being wireless and being bale to control track,volume, pause/resume by pushing the ear pads.

Don't have fumble around trying to find the wire and controller on other models.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

KEL52 said:


> Check out a new one on Kickstarter at http://kck.st/1xwVuuj (shameless plug)
> 
> Seriously though ... we are looking for feedback and input from the snowboard community ... help shape this product and bring it to market.
> 
> ...


QQ

1. how do you charge the headphones? the big issue I have on my chips is that I have to keep removing from helmet to charge.

2. how is that keypad attached to the helmet
3. why only native IOS support


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like to keep it simple. I don't like headphones dieing mid day, I don't like changing more than I already do.... I use skull candy drop ins inside the ear piece of the helmet. Super inexpensive and don't die. Put a control aux cable on it and your good. 

Headphones are around $10
Aux maybe $10 also. 

They last years before needing replacement. I just replaced mine this year, old ones had 2 years and 300 or so sweaty riding days on them and alot of travel.


----------



## KEL52 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Larry ... thx for the good questions



larrytbull said:


> QQ
> 
> 1. how do you charge the headphones? the big issue I have on my chips is that I have to keep removing from helmet to charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

couple more things.

1. Battery -- can you make this replaceable hate to see something die because battery is not field replaceable
2. The attachment to the helmet. can you make this a removable similar to go pro. as helmets break
and the adhesive is very strong so on a broken helmet, chances are the keypad will break in removing
3. external keypad is also risky due to nature of the helmet if you fall in right spot. Boom, broken audio control, have to buy another one


----------



## KEL52 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks again.



larrytbull said:


> couple more things.
> 
> 1. Battery -- can you make this replaceable hate to see something die because battery is not field replaceable
> 
> ...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The voices in my head have always been just fine for me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

KEL, it would be really terrible for you to contribute to the site by buying a premium membership, then get banned. Four posts in four different threads in short order, all pushing your product, is spam.

You want to push your product, open a thread on the subject and put on your asbestos underwear. Put a SMALL link in your sig. DON'T spam threads.

New Member Guidelines -- Posting Surveys and Advertising


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I just got the Outdoor Tech chips. They run all day and I really dig how you can control them by pressing the earpieces. Also the ability to run a cord if the battery runs out is a nice touch. 

They're not very loud if that's your thing but I prefer not to be completely isolated from my surroundings. 

They're pricey, but if you can get a deal on them, jump on it.


----------

